# Wie berechnet man den Besatz der Koi ?



## Perby (7. Feb. 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich plane eine Teichvergrößerung und beschäftige mich mit der optimalen Besatzgröße des Teiches mit Koi.

In einigen User-Alben habe ich gesehen, dass einige ca. 35 Koi in 20.000l halten.

Ich kenne auch die Faustregel mit 1000l pro Koi und mindestens 10.000l, um überhaupt Koi zu halten.

Wie wäre der optimale Besatz bei 20.000l? Nur 11 Koi? 


Viele Grüße aus Hamburg,
Michael


----------



## Moonlight (8. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Wie berechnet man den Besatz der Koi ?*

Ich habe 33000l und um die 20 koi. 
Aber die hatte ich (bis auf 2) schon bei 14800l (und eigentlich war immer noch platz,es siegte nur die vernunft). 
Ich glaube da gibts keine formel. Das ist 1.abhängig von der filterung und 2.von der koigröße. Die hälfte meiner koi ist schon 'asbachuralt' wird also nicht mehr großartig wachsen (jungen koi gleichsetzbar) , so das ich mir sicher in den nächsten jahren noch den ein oder anderen koi zulegen werde . Allerdings werden das nur ausgewählte


----------



## Nori (8. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Wie berechnet man den Besatz der Koi ?*

Was ist denn gegen 10 oder 11 Tiere bei 20000 Liter auszusetzen - ich denke je größer der Teich bzw. je kleiner der Besatz umso besser (in einem gesunden Rahmen - siehe Schwarmfische etc.)

Gruß Nori


----------



## drwr (8. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Wie berechnet man den Besatz der Koi ?*

Hallo,

die Faustregel ist mindestens 12 000 Ltr und 1000 L pro Koi.
Fakt ist aber es hängt von Deiner Filterung ab. Ich habe 40 bei 200000 Ltr., das setzt aber 1 a Technik voraus, sonst hast Du ein Problem. Ich habe z.B. 3 verschiedene Stromkreise für den Sauerstoff , 4 Hiblow und für den Notfall eine Sauerstoffflasche, denn wenn bei soviel Koi
der Sauerstoff ausfiele wird es spätestens nach 3 - 4 Stunden eng.
Je mehr Wasser Du pro Koi hast, desto pflegeleichter ist der Teich.

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## jolantha (8. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Wie berechnet man den Besatz der Koi ?*

Bei mir sind es 10 Koi auf 70000 l , aber nur, weil ich mich nicht traue, Neue einzusetzen .
Ich habe mal 2 dazu bekommen, von einem Bekannten . 
Nach drei Tagen waren die verpilzt, ich weiß nicht warum .
Habe sie dann wieder raus genommen, und nach 6 Tagen waren sie tot. 
Meine Alteingesessenen haben sich nicht angesteckt . 
Das ist jetzt fast 10 Jahre her, und seitdem gabs keine Neuen.

Im letzten Herbst gab es noch 2 Koikinder, ob die aber den Winter überlebt haben, werde ich erst noch abwarten müssen


----------



## Patrick K (8. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Wie berechnet man den Besatz der Koi ?*

Hallo Michael 

an besten wäre wohl 10 TL je Koi aber wer hat schon die Möglichkeiten so zu bauen (ich jedenfalls nicht )

ich denke es kommt mehr auf die Kilogramm des Besatzes an und nicht auf die Stückzahl 

was zu bedenken ist, ist  das auch kleine Koi meist gross werden und sich dann von ihnen zu trennen fällt einem nicht so leicht ,deshalb liegst du bei 11 Koi in 20TL Wasser gar nicht mal so schlecht.

Ich hab hier mal eine Liste gefunden zur Feststellung des ca. Gewichtes (weit runder scrollen)

http://www.koigarten-mueller.info/japanische-koi/fuetterung-der-koi/index.php

ich würde nicht mehr als 50 Kilo Besatz in 20 TL Wasser setzen (bei entsprechender Filterung aber das versteht sich ja wohl von selbst)

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Perby (8. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Wie berechnet man den Besatz der Koi ?*

Vielen Dank an alle Antworten. 

Einen entsprechenden Filter werde ich natürlich auch bauen. Habe hier ja viele Fragen gestellt und super Tipps bekommen.

Der Link zur Seite mit den Kg Fisch je Körperlänge ist doch ein sehr schöner Anhalt.

 @ Patrick K: Wie kommst du auf 50 kg Besatz in 20.000 Liter?


Grüße aus Hamburg,
Michael


----------



## Patrick K (8. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Wie berechnet man den Besatz der Koi ?*

Bei meinen Besatz sind die 3 grossen ca .65 cm und haben laut Liste ungefähr 5-6 Kilo je Koi und wenn ich dann so meinen 20 TL Pool anschaue, würde ich nicht mehr als 10 dieser grösse reinpacken,dann wären wir fast wieder auf den 10TL + 1000 je Koi aber wenn ich nur Koi hätte mit (im moment) 20 cm würde ich sehr viel mehr reinsetzen können.

Ich muss mich dieses Jahr auch von einigen trennen (ca. 7-8 Stk. von 20cm und 3-4 Stk von 40 cm)und es fällt mir jetzt schon schwer.......

aber was muss das muss ,ist ja zum wohl aller meiner Koi

Deswegen denke ich wäre eine Kilo/Besatz angabe besser als eine Stückzahl angabe.

Ich hab jetzt schon einige Koi in den User Teichen gesehen und 65 cm ist schon eine gute grösse und zumindest für mich ein Anhaltspunkt wie gross ein Durchschnitts Koi im Deutschen Klima werden kann 


Gruss Patrick


----------



## samorai (8. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Wie berechnet man den Besatz der Koi ?*

Hallo Michael!
Nehme doch lieber drei weniger,dann bist Du vernüftiger geworden,und die KOI's haben auch eine Chance durch den Winter zu kommen.Letzlich war es doch eigenes Verschulden mit den toten Koi.Aus Fehlern sollte man eigentlich KLUG werden,aber Du fragst schon wieder,was geht.Weniger ist hier mehr.

LG Ron!


----------



## Perby (8. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Wie berechnet man den Besatz der Koi ?*

Hallo Ron,

ich habe sehr wohl daraus gelernt.  Die Goldfische, die ich jetzt noch im Teich habe, werden nach dem Umbau verschwinden und ich habe ja nun Zeit zum umbauen und kann deshalb auch ein wenig in der Größe spielen. Deshalb frage ich nach einer "Formel", um zu schauen, ob ich vielleicht statt der 20.000 lieber 35.000 l machen sollte, um ein paar mehr Koi halten zu können.


----------



## Joerg (8. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Wie berechnet man den Besatz der Koi ?*

Hallo Michael, 
es gibt bei dem Besatz einiges zu bedenken, was auch schon geschrieben wurde.
10m³ sollte das mindeste sein, da große Koi auch viel Platz brauchen um sich angemessen zu bewegen.
Beim Maximalbesatz, setzt man eine entsprechend optimierte Filterung vorraus.
Eine zusätzliche Zufuhr von O² (Danke Wolfgang) ist dann sicher auch sehr empfehlenswert.

Wie Partick es schon beschrieben hat geht es insgesamt um die Kg/m³ Wasser.
Sind die erst mal klein, gibt es wenig Probleme. Da sie schnell wachsen ist irgendwann das "Fass voll"
Es ist schwer sich von ihnen zu trennen und daher ist es ratsam erst mal die Maximalbesetzung auch bei den kleineren einzuhalten.
Kommen zusätzliche Belastungen hinzu (Bei dir waren es möglicherweise die Goldies) kann es eng werden.


----------



## Joerg (8. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Wie berechnet man den Besatz der Koi ?*



Perby schrieb:


> statt der 20.000 lieber 35.000 l machen sollte, um ein paar mehr Koi halten zu können.


Hallo Michael,
ein größeres Volumen bringt sicher eine zusätzliche Sicherheit oder einen Schwimmraum für mehr Koi.
In 20m³ kann man einige Koi durchaus vernünftig halten. Hat es mehr gut gefiltertes Volumen, fühlen die sich noch wohler.
Bei der Planung solltest du auch die höheren laufenden Kosten der Filteranlage bedenken.


----------



## Perby (8. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Wie berechnet man den Besatz der Koi ?*

Danke für die Hinweise.

Ich kann das Volumen auch schwer errechnen. Ich weiß nicht, was sich unter der alten Folie verbirgt und ich weiß auch nicht wie tief ich komme, wie steil die Wände gelingen und wie man ovale und komplexe Flächen berechnet. Irgendwo zwischen 15.000 und 35.000 l werden dann wohl hoffentlich entstehen. Ich erwarte mir wenigstens 20.000 l. Die Filteranlage wird dann auch gänzlich neu gebaut und der Größe angepasst. Ich werde das Volumen wohl dann erst erfahren, wenn ich neben der Wasseruhr stehe und ablese (Ich hoffe, ich vergesse nicht, den Anfangszählerstand zu notieren :beten)

Ich möchte auch keine große Koisammlung starten. Aber ich würde gern 10 bis 15 Koi halten.


Viele Grüße aus Hamburg,
Michael


----------



## Stephan D (8. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Wie berechnet man den Besatz der Koi ?*

Hallo ,

hier steht auch noch etwas , 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/36835

großen Einfluß haben Vorfilterung , Teichreife , und sowie stabiele Parameter wozu auch die Temperaturen gehören . All diese Faktoren und noch einige mehr spielen dabei eine sehr große Rolle für ein Gelingen . Günstig ist es kleinere Koi einzusetzen welche mit einem neuen  System wachsen .

Und noch ein Link : 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/14498

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Perby (9. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Wie berechnet man den Besatz der Koi ?*

Hallo Stephan,

danke für die Links. Du warst somit erfolgreicher in der Suchfunktion als ich.

Meine Fragen sind damit alle beantwortet. Danke.


Viele Grüße aus Hamburg,
Michael


----------



## Stephan D (9. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Wie berechnet man den Besatz der Koi ?*



Kein Problem auf Wiedersehn . 

Gruß Stephan


----------



## drwr (11. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Wie berechnet man den Besatz der Koi ?*

Hallo Michael,

wenn Du das Volumen des Teiches nicht weißt, kannst Du es über die Verdünnung berechnen.
Du gibst eine definierte Menge einer unschädlichen Substanz in den Teich z.B. Salz und mißt dann deren Verdünnung. Du kannst dann das Volumen errechnen, das zu dieser Verdünnung geführt hat.

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## SmokinJoe (12. Nov. 2019)

Hallo,

ich schreibe jetzt zu dem Thema weiter, weil ich in der Suchfunktion kein passenderes gefunden habe. Die Berechnung des Besatzes ist ja schön und gut, aber was macht Ihr wenn die Kois laichen? Bei Modern Koi Blog habe ich mal die Aussage gehört, nur M oder W in seinen Teich zu setzen um die Problematik zu umgehen. Wer von euch hält sich daran? Ist bestimmt schwierig wenn man sich mal für M oder W entschieden hat und dann sieht man einen Koi den man gerne hätte und der vom anderen Geschlecht ist ;-) Man schränkt sich ja ganz schön ein.
Diejenigen von euch, die einen reinen Koiteich haben (ohne Pflanzen) können Bürsten reinhängen und den Laich rausholen. Aber was macht man wenn man Pflanzen hat?

Ich schreibe deswegen, weil ich 6 Karpfen und 6 zweijährige Kois in meinem Teich hatte (die Karpfen mussten jetzt ausziehen). Ich habe jetzt im Herbst ca. 100 Koi, Karpfen und auch manche Koi-Karpfenmischlinge gefangen. Ich habe jemanden gefunden der die ganzen 100 Fische in seinen Naturteich setzt.


----------



## troll20 (12. Nov. 2019)

SmokinJoe schrieb:


> Ich habe jemanden gefunden der die ganzen 100 Fische in seinen Naturteich setzt.


Ja genau so, denn gerade wenn du sehr kleine/ junge Koi kaufst kann man das Geschlecht schwer bis gar nicht bestimmen. 
Stressfreier für die Fische ist entweder ein entsprechend großer Teich oder halt ein Geschlecht im Wasser.


----------



## Koibi (12. Nov. 2019)

jolantha schrieb:


> *AW: Wie berechnet man den Besatz der Koi ?*
> 
> Bei mir sind es 10 Koi auf 70000 l , aber nur, weil ich mich nicht traue, Neue einzusetzen .
> Ich habe mal 2 dazu bekommen, von einem Bekannten .
> ...


----------



## teichinteressent (12. Nov. 2019)

Ich habe 12 Kois und es werden auch nach Jahren nicht mehr!

Dagegen haben die damals eingesetzten Karpfen kräftig für Nachwuchs gesorgt.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (12. Nov. 2019)

Hi teichinteressent,

da haste aber nen ganz schön alten Beitrag aus den tiefen des Koi-Pool geholt

MfG Frank


----------



## teichinteressent (12. Nov. 2019)

Ich war das nicht, es war Beitrag #18 heute Mittag.


----------



## SmokinJoe (12. Nov. 2019)

Jaja . Ich hab mich nicht getraut ein neues Thema aufzumachen


----------



## Tottoabs (17. Nov. 2019)

Persönlich mag ich das, wenn alte Themen mal wieder hoch plopen.
Da hat dann jemand sich mühe gegeben und erst mal informiert.


----------

